# Ärger mit MMOGA



## Ireyon (9. April 2018)

*Ärger mit MMOGA*

Hey ich wollte einfach mal meinem Ärger Luft lassen!

Ich bin ein sehr guter Kunde von MMOGA.de (noch). Letzte Woche Dienstag habe ich dort eine Blizzard Guthaben-Karte im Wert von 22€ gekauft. Die wollte ich dann auf der Seite von Blizzard einlösen.... hat nicht geklappt. Dann habe ich ich Blizzard kontaktiert. Die sagten mir, dass mit dem Key alles in Ordnung sei, allerding wäre die Karte beim Händler nicht aktiviert. Ich sollte MMOGA direkt kontaktieren. Gesagt, getan.

Ende vom Lied:
Heute, fast eine Woche später kann MMOGA mir nach mehrmaligem e-mail austausch immer noch keine konkrete Lösung vorlegen. Sie meinten am Samstag zu mir es sollte jetzt funktionieren.. NEIN, es funktioniert immer noch nicht!!!

Ich habe Ihnen heute morgen noch eine e-mail geschrieben, dass ich jetzt bitte mal langsam eine Lösung möchte, oder das Geld zurück erstattet haben möchte!

Ja, es waren "nur" 22 € und kein höherer Betrag, aber mir geht es einfach ums Prinzip!

Und wie gesagt, ich bin ein langjähriger und spendabler Kunde von MMOGA.

Herzliche Grüße

Ireyon//Jule


----------



## BlueDragonLG (9. April 2018)

*AW: Ärger mit MMOGA*

Hallo zu Dir 

Ich habe mir bei MMOGA  Landwirtschafts-Simulator 20 17 gekauft den Key konnte ich dann auch ein mal bei Meinem Sohn Aktivieren dann musste ich den PC neu machen und wollte es wieder machen das geht aber nicht mich dann an MMOGA gewandt um es zu Klären aber keine Antwort bekommen dann mal den Hersteller des Spiels angeschrieben und die Antwort die von da kam hat mich vom Stuhl gehauen 

der Produktschlüssel den Sie erworben haben, kann leider nicht zum Download oder zur Aktivierung des Spiels verwendet werden, da es ein sogenannter "Fraud Key" ist.

Was ist ein Fraud Key?
Betrüger (sog. "Fraudster") verwenden gestohlene Kreditkartendaten, um unsere Spiele zu erwerben und diese dann gewinnbringend über Drittanbieter wie z.B. eBay oder G2A.com zu verkaufen.

Nach Dieser Antwort habe ich meinen Sohn das Spiel nun per Steam gekauft und da kaufe ich nie wieder einen Key


----------



## RavionHD (9. April 2018)

*AW: Ärger mit MMOGA*

Wende Dich mal an den MMOGA Livechat, dort wird Dir sicher schneller geholfen:
Das MMOGA Support Center - Schnelle Hilfe per Knowledge Base!


----------



## Nightslaver (10. April 2018)

*AW: Ärger mit MMOGA*



Ireyon schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, ich bin ein langjähriger und spendabler Kunde von MMOGA.


Wenn man das schon liest... Kaufst Jahrelang ausgibig dort und hast scheinbar nie Probleme gehabt, hast jetzt mal ein Problem das nicht mit einem Fingerschnippen (eine Woche bei e-mail Verkehr, omg) gelöst ist und "weinst" hier in zwei eröffneten identischen Threads darüber rum.
Was sollen wir deiner Meinung nach tun? Dich bestärken nicht mehr bei MMOGA zu kaufen? Dir unser Mitleid bekunden?

Probleme kann es überall immer mal vereinzelt geben, das ist bei MMOGA so, ist bei jeden anderen Händler so, unschön wenn es passiert, aber ist halt so. Davor schützt dich auch ein hoher Betrag an Geld nicht, denn du bei einem Händler ausgegeben hast.

Wie RavionHD schon schrieb, kontaktiere den Livechat von MMOGA, so noch nicht getan, oder wende dich an eine Rechtsberatung wenn dir die 22 Euro so extrem wichtig sind und bereits an angemessener Zeitraum zur Nacherfüllung, sowie eine Mahnung rausgegangen sind.

Und kauf halt zukünftig woanders, wenns dich wegen dem einem mal so anfrisst.


----------

